# It works, and the price is right



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review.


----------



## harvey4804 (Jan 21, 2011)

What is the HP rating on your DC? Just wondering if it'll work with my "2hp" HF DC.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I've had one for quite some time now and wouldn't be without it. My only issue is that I stopped clipping the remote to my belt loop because I would involuntarily turn on the DC by bumping my thigh against a machine. It just dawned on me to try clipping it to a side loop (DUH!). I too got frustrated setting a board just so on a tool, only to have to move it, get around it and walk to the DC to turn it on. To jump in on harvey's question, it's my understanding that the 110v model will NOT operate a 2hp motor.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, I have been kicking this around for a while might have to get one. Thx.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Harvey;

The Long Ranger III works with the HF dust collector. Have had mine for a few weeks and range of the remote is at least 50 ft.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good review.

I too have had one of these for a few years. It still works great. I have never changed the battery. It has been used a lot and experienced extremes of temperature in my shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood is now online!)


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I use a 1 1/2 hp Delta with mine, however I notice the line cord from the DC to the switch gets extremly hot after using for 1/2 hour with on and off cycles. Other than that it performs as advertised.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

I too have a 1 1/2 hp Delta collecter. I have burned out one Rocker remote already (female plug side melts) and am in the process of burning out a second one.

Is there a better rated remote on the market for 110 volt?


----------



## Tennwood (Sep 9, 2009)

I have had one for over two years on my 1-1/2 hp Penn State DC. It has worked flawlessly and a real time/step saver. I wouldn't go without one and my shop isn't that big. I haven't noticed the cord getting hot, but it is tucked in the corner of the shop so I can't say I have checked it either. Something I will have to monitor now.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

When accessing any remote; compare the maximum rated amperage and voltage of the remote to the max/start amperage (and voltage) of your dust collector!!!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Will this thing start any power tool? I personally like to start up my table saw I get into the shop--it's kind of like having a fresh pot of coffee all ready for you when you wake up.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

harvey4804 - I've had this working with my HF 2HP fine for over a year.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

They rate the Rockler/Woodcraft (same unit- different label) remote control for use up to a 1 1/2 hp dust collector. They do not list amps. The two I have used from Rockler were/are under "powered" for my Delta 1 1/2 collector motor. The metal female half of the 110 volt plug in the unit melts!

Is the Penn State unit better with a higher amp rating? Anyone have some incite?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have one and so far it has worked flawlessly!

Lew


----------



## grubb (Oct 17, 2010)

I have this one on my hf 2 hp and love it, could not live without it.


----------



## harvey4804 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks to all for the input


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in responding - I have the HF 2HP DC and it works fine. I don't recall what they list the amp draw as, but I think they are listing it higher than what it actually is because I run mine on a 15A circuit and can also run other things on the same circuit. One of these days, I'll get around to putting an ammeter on it as I've seen it debated at length on several forums.


----------



## ayryq (May 26, 2012)

I bought this which is meant for Christmas lights and it works great for my shop vac. $15 but it's not technically designed for a vacuum blower.


----------

